# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  Printrbot Metal Plus : prints

## LambdaFF

Things that happened the last few months.
IMG_20150706_111514.jpgIMG_20150620_140041.jpgIMG_20150709_073308.jpg
IMG_20150704_112516.jpg

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Would love to know how you get your nozzles from not drooling during dual extrusions.

Also, is that delamination on your traffic cones?

----------


## LambdaFF

> Would love to know how you get your nozzles from not drooling during dual extrusions.


As to that, it is a very basic but efficient technique : I use the "change tool scripts" to turn down the unused hot end while powering the new one. 
No heat = no oozing. 
No heat = smaller hot end (no thermal expansion) => no idle head colliding with the build.

Admittedly it is an efficient way to do things only in when the 2 colors are completely on different planes. It still works otherwise but it increases print time like hell.

So when I transition from white (hot end 0) :
M104 S0 T0
M109 S200 T1

And then the reverse
M104 S0 T1
M109 S200 T0

I usually add a little more text to move the head away from the build first and then bring it back (I think it uses G91/G92 and move commands).




> Also, is that delamination on your traffic cones?


Unfortunately correct, but this is entirely on my design. I wanted to overdo it and added a "radius chamfer" at the bottom that had a horizontal tangent... therefore it didn't work well since the first layer had nothing to support it. Print didn't fail though so I'll keep it once I fill the hole with compound.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> As to that, it is a very basic but efficient technique : I use the "change tool scripts" to turn down the unused hot end while powering the new one. 
> No heat = no oozing. 
> No heat = smaller hot end (no thermal expansion) => no idle head colliding with the build.
> 
> Admittedly it is an efficient way to do things only in when the 2 colors are completely on different planes. It still works otherwise but it increases print time like hell.
> 
> So when I transition from white (hot end 0) :
> M104 S0 T0
> M109 S200 T1
> ...


I have read about this technique, how much longer are we talking?

I want to do some dual extrusion but I will have two colours on the same layer so I think this would make the print incredibly long. Not to mention the PITA of printing hot ABS into sections of already cooled ABS... warp city...

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Oh yeah... do you add all that code manually or does the software do it automatically?

----------


## LambdaFF

S3D adds the code on its own if you put it in the tool change script.
For my machine it takes about 3 mins to bring the hot end to temp. So if it is only a couple times per print ... No sweat. If you do it at every layer... Better be patient.
Oh and i only do this with pla and pet... Never tried ABS so far.

----------


## LambdaFF

A couple more things I made recently : 
1/ a replacement for our waterski fin.
IMG_20150713_142129.jpg
2/ a repair for a colleague : fits better than original !
IMG_20150713_111850.jpg

----------


## wachuko

Sorry for the newbie question... but waterski fin in PLA?  Does that not degrade in saltwater?  I thought that ABS was better for parts that would be exposed to the elements.

----------


## LambdaFF

> Sorry for the newbie question... but waterski fin in PLA? Does that not degrade in saltwater? I thought that ABS was better for parts that would be exposed to the elements.


Actually, those two were made of PET from Taulmann. I don't know how PLA reacts in seawater, but I think the heat would have been the worst problem. The skis are sometimes left to dry in the sun ... PLA would be less than ideal.

----------


## wachuko

Got it.  Thank you for the clarification.

----------


## LambdaFF

Some more stuff that came out recently. The elephant was designed by LEFABSHOP. Very nice design, really well engineered for 3dprint, with articulated limbs and head.
The gear is a handout I'm preparing for an industry outreach to young students in poor neighbourhoods : D-impulse.

IMG_20150901_071148.jpg

IMG_20150901_081302.jpg

----------


## LambdaFF

This one was designed by INTENTIONAL3D, and it's really well made : prints in one go without support. Very fun to see it being made. 
2015-09-22 07.04.16.jpg2015-09-22 07.04.46.jpg

----------


## LambdaFF

Stuff done recently.

Attachment 76612015-10-18 11.52.23.jpg2015-10-22 19.50.49.jpg

----------


## wachuko

> This one was designed by INTENTIONAL3D, and it's really well made : prints in one go without support. Very fun to see it being made. 
> 2015-09-22 07.04.16.jpg2015-09-22 07.04.46.jpg


Available for download?

----------


## LambdaFF

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:925556

----------


## LambdaFF

Some more stuff done recently. Looong prints (well, for me at least), both well over the 18 hours mark.

Vice design by Spanner hands, I designed the kitchenette.

IMG_20151110_193613.jpg IMG_20151101_095006.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

kitchenette - what does it do ? 

gear wise - you'd be better off printing the moving encapsulated ones: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:53451
set it to a 0.3mm gap in the .scad file and it pops off the printbed and spins amazingly well.

going to have to try that expanding platform thing :-)

----------


## LambdaFF

> kitchenette - what does it do ?


It's just a little something for my 2 year old to play kitchen with... It's a play oven with a play hotplate and an exhaust hood.




> gear wise - you'd be better off printing the moving encapsulated ones: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:53451
> set it to a 0.3mm gap in the .scad file and it pops off the printbed and spins amazingly well.


As I said, it's a dead project. Was supposed to be a handout representing some of core compentencies here to students from poor neighboorhoods. Too bad it won't be used. Anyway, functionality was not required (especially if I had to make 60+ in a couple of weeks).

The jack was really fun.

----------


## LambdaFF

A prototype barge model I'm working on. Will be 1m long : 1/100 scale.
IMG_20151221_114224.jpg
Also printed that crazy digital sundial from MOJO 3D :
IMG_20151129_122649.jpg

----------


## Sebastian Finke

The kitchenette rocks. Amazing quality from the PMP!  :Big Grin:

----------


## LambdaFF

A large scale project I've been working on. Quite proud of the result. Used slow set epoxy glue to smooth some surfaces. Works real great.
IMG_20151221_114224.jpgIMG_20160201_013506.jpgIMG_20160207_173530.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

is it a boat ?

----------


## LambdaFF

Yes it's a river barge.

----------

